# Moving from Insight Pump to Metronic 640



## pregogirl (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi there

It's been a while since I've posted but I was hoping to gauge some peoples experiences. My son is 8 and has been on an Insight Pump for the last 4 years - so it's the end of his warranty!

While there is so much we like about the Insight, we have had constant problems with the meters (we have had 9 meters in 4 years!) and my son is increasingly getting frustrated with how long it takes to for the meter to connect with the pump, hence the time it take's to bolus.

We've had a look at the Medtronic 640 and we do seem to like it. I would love to hear about anyone's experience of using the Medtronic - particularly the things you don't like! I would be particularly interested to know if there is ever a problem with the BG record being sent over to the pump after doing the test.

Thank you so much - much appreciated.

Lianne


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 9, 2018)

Hello Lianne. I don't know much about the pump your son has been on but I Love my Medtronic 640. Have a look at "Love my Pump" . Good luck


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 10, 2018)

I've been on my MM640G for 3 years this December. I think I would still pick it as my preferred pump out of the current options. The newer MM670G has been CE marked is due for a UK launch in a few months I think.

For my likes and dislikes, try these:
Best and the Worst of the MM640G https://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2015/09/64-days-with-minimed-640g-ep-9-review.html
A year on (more niggles) https://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2016/10/64-days-with-minimed-640g-year-on.html

Most of things that irritate me about it are very minor and don't really register day-to-day. On the whole it's a great pump (though a little clunky). As you know from the Insight - however good they are, there will always be things about these devices that drive you nuts.

Good luck with your decision and the switchover


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 31, 2019)

pregogirl said:


> Hi there
> 
> It's been a while since I've posted but I was hoping to gauge some peoples experiences. My son is 8 and has been on an Insight Pump for the last 4 years - so it's the end of his warranty!
> 
> ...



Hi Lianne,
I totally get your son’s frustrations with the Insight meter, it is soooooooo slow! I have had the Insight for nearly 4 years and I stopped using the meter and went back to my old accu chek Aviva Expert meter for the reasons you have quoted. The pump is good .......the meter not so!
My pump replacement is next month and I am pushing for a Tandem T Slim X2, it is not closed loop in the Uk yet but will be in time. I love the idea of updating the pump via an app instead of being stuck with the same functionality of a pump for 4 years! The Medtronic 640/670 (closed loop) is also an alternative but the CGM seems to have issues or so I have read. I am currently trialling the Dexcom G6 CGM and after day 2 it has been amazing and something I will probably self fund (£159 per month) and hopefully that will motivate my D team to arrange Tandem T Slim X2 for me as this pump works with Dexcom G6.


----------

